# Help...Bought some Mexican bowl rock not knowing it raises ph. Can I still use it



## JonC888 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey guys. So I just started up my fishless cycle about 2 weeks ago and I was having trouble with my ph. I now measure it and it is still at about 8.4. I bought some Mexican bowl rock not know if it would raise my ph or not. So I read something about testing it by pouring vinegar on it to see if it bubbles. I saw very little but hear the fizzing when I listened closely. I plan on making it a planted tank having angelfish, rummynose, corys etc. I know they prefer water that's more neutral but was wondering if they would still be fine with that high of a ph. Thanks and sorry for the long story of a question.


----------



## JonC888 (Jun 23, 2017)

Bump...read it wrong yesterday. Ph was actually around 7.8. Would that be ok? Would that be a problem if I buy fish and their ph is around 7 and they get put in to a tank around 7.8?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

IMO, farmed raised fish should be tolerant of a higher pH, it may not be ideal for breeding but they can do ok with it as long as it's stable and they're not subject to pH swings week after week. So a greater concern for me is when you do larger water changes. You have water coming out of your taps at 7.0 and unless you age your water to match the pH in your tank the fish will be subject to pH swings as the pH slowly rises back up to 7.8. If you want to use your rocks, do smaller and more frequent water changes or consider some sort of a Carbonate buffer to keep your pH stable around 7.8 right away. Baking soda would do that or one of the commercial buffers like Seachem Alkaline buffer. Test now before you have fish and you'll know how much buffer to add each water change. I use buffers in every tank because our lower mainland water is practically 0 in KH and can be prone to a pH crash if you have a higher fish load. Minimal buffers in the cory tanks ie. 7.2, higher in the goldfish, loaches ie. 7.8 and highest in the tanganyikan tanks 8.2.


----------

